# Putting GFCI on cct to remove AFI breaker?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nu-image said:


> Hoping someone can help me in the right direction, I have an old federal panel with an AFI breaker in it feeding 3 separate bathrooms plugs. Could I simply use a regular breaker and install gfci plugs instead?
> 
> Thanks for your help guys!


You have a GFCI breaker,not afci.

But yes you only need GFCI protection in your bathrooms.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

Im sure I just answered this in a different thread... As did others. 



nu-image said:


> On my initial walkthrough i looked at the clients old fed pi. and it had 4 tabs left, being an ass i assumed there were spares. Now that im alomst done i need 3 spares, i open the panel and voila, full. I noticed they have a spa jacuzzi and bathroom plugs on afi breakers. I was thinking of removing both of those and simply replacing the plugs with GFCI plugs. leaving me 2 spaces. I think i could find somewhere else for the 3rd space. any thoughts? all help greatly appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I never seen a Federal Pacific AFI breaker. 

Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I never seen a Federal Pacific AFI breaker.
> 
> Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app



Is _Federal _the same as _Federal Pacific_?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Is Federal the same as Federal Pacific?


 He is in Canada, and talking about Federal Pioneer Stab-Lok. AFCIs were made and sold for these panels.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You're obviously not an electrician. Why are you opening panels and doing electrical work for clients when you are not qualified? You came to the wrong place for free advice, dude.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

This thread is over 1 year old... He hasn't logged in for 6 months... You boys are a little late. Seems like im not the only one browsing aimlessly for a new thread to chime in on.


----------

